# Car starts up really slow!



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Guys,

I just replaced my Starter and now when I start the car it take a few seconds longer than it used to. It makes noise as if my battery is dying or low charged. I have a Optima yellow top and it says it is perfect on the charging test. 

Any ideas?

Could the starter be faulty?


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

did re-route ur' battery'.. mine does the same thing. kause i re-routed it to the trunk' because i was gonna make CAI and it just looks like ther is ALOT more room in the engine bay... or if u have it on straight metal .. or if u had ur battery sitting on cement or sumthing like that . i herd it drains it sum how.-- but mines a red top optima. and my alarm chirps and then the engine sounds like its barely turning and i have to hold the key there then it starts. up... or maybe its something else, but thats what my problem is... -hope this help'd


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Charge you battery or take it in and have a "load test" done on it. Sounds like you are getting a weak current.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Maybe you have a bad connection----did you get your wires tight enough on your starter? does you new starter require more cranking amps then your old one? maybe your wires are just old and need to be raplaced----check it out and let us know what you find................


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

The starter I bought at a local Auto parts store. It is rebuilt and It came with a 2yr/ 25,000 Mile warranty.

I have no idea if it needs more cranking amps to start


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'd check your starter power cable. my car was having the same problems and it got the point to where it wouldn't even turn over. when i looked at the power cable i could tell it was HEAVILY corroded. i replaced it with some heavy duty 2 gauge wire and the problem was gone.


----------



## Winterz (Jun 3, 2003)

I'd agree, check all of your connections. Even if they look ok, disconnect them, brush them up (with a wire brush), and reconnect them.

Could be an issue with your starter relay switch also, but it's rather rare on newer cars. Usually it's the starter that goes bad.

Alot of places also offer "Free tests" of your starter, battery, ignition system, etc. Take one of them up on it 

-W


----------

